
US and Germany battle for virus vaccine surpremacy: 1bn US$ offer - rwieruch
https://twitter.com/thorstenbenner/status/1239088641789628417
======
rwieruch
Related article: [https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article206555143/Corona-
USA-w...](https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article206555143/Corona-USA-will-
Zugriff-auf-deutsche-Impfstoff-Firma.html)

------
alexanderhorl
I assume the German government is going to prohibit this deal.

------
masonic
It's a crock. A US company already shipped theirs 3 weeks ago.

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/25/business/moderna-
coronavirus-...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/25/business/moderna-coronavirus-
vaccine/index.html)

~~~
rwieruch
Doesn't mean they can buy more companies for this, does it?

